# Triny's babies have arrived early.....



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

they arrived this morning, a black and tan boy and a cream girl...















































Both mum and pups are doing well.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous Julie xxxxx


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Awww...how cute!!! I wish I could have another chi baby!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

awww they're adorable :love5: congratulations julie!! i'm so glad all went well


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Congratulations!! I'm glad everyone is doing well. They are soo cute!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh Julie! How adorable. Give Triny lots of hugs from us!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG Julie! Congratulations! They are soooo lovely. Good girl Triny! I'm glad they are all fine. I love the last pic. xxx


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww, congratulations!
They are so cute, glad they are all doing well


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

there so cute!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Glad to hear everyone is doing well - they sure are beautiful!!


----------



## Chiko's Mum (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Oh boy are they cute.


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Congratulations! They are beautiful  The last pic is so sweet - Triny watching over them.


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations! They are so tiny and perfect. I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures as they grow.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone.....

I am camera mad when I have pups so no doubt you will get plenty of pics as they grow.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Congratulations!!! They are so tiny and precious! I hope they grow up to be healthy and happy chis! =)


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

Congratulations! Two beautiful puppies.

Me and Lewie send lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats Julie, they're really cute. I thought you said she was having 3 though? Maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I died


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

So sorry Julie, I was just going to edit that question out as I saw the other forum but you beat me. She's back at home now right?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

yes.....she is well and enjoying her babies....she wont go for a wee and she is drinking loads or leave the box....bless


----------



## daycaremom2002 (Feb 3, 2006)

They are adorable. Sorry for the lost one. Hope everyone is well now.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

What happent?


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They are beautiful Julie, one black and tan and one creme, just like last time! :love5:


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Congrats, they are adorable.. Sorry she lost one..


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

How gorgeous lucky you x x


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww Triny and Julie huge congratulations :cheer: ccasion5: 

They are both sooooooo gorgeous, I wish wish wish wish that i could have the little black and tan  

Swap for baby holly ????   lol 

xxxx


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

Dixie sends love !


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Jayne said:


> Swap for baby holly ????   lol


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

yes...anytime....

I never got a human girl.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

AWWW congrats :love7: Sorry you lost one


----------



## VanessaLynn (Jan 11, 2007)

they're adorable


----------



## weiwei_in_usa (Oct 8, 2005)

hey are adorable, but I would want one if I saw them.


----------



## wonderchi (Aug 25, 2006)

They are so cute! I love the last pick w/ Mama & Babies!!


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Congrats!!! Im glad they are all doing well


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

*New babies*

Your babies are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute. I love the little cream one. Rusty looked like the cream baby when he was born.


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

His nose turned black after a week. I knew then i was in love with the little guy. He was the first born and the first active puppy. I hope you enjoy the little ones while you got them.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

So how are Mom and pups doing? I think we could use some more pics :foxes_207:


----------



## DB-N-Whiskey (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats! I'm sure in the coming weeks they will be a wonderful distraction...


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

ChioxerMomma said:


> His nose turned black after a week. I knew then i was in love with the little guy. He was the first born and the first active puppy. I hope you enjoy the little ones while you got them.


 
Her nose is tirning black, I see little black spots comming on it....bless, she also is very active. 


Katie I will put some more pics on for you.


----------

